# Jak nagrać na DVD plik większy niż 4GB?

## ozman

Witam program K3B nie daję sobie rady bo potrafi nagrywać tylko w standardzie ISO i wyrzuca bład ograniczenia do 4GB. Z tego co przeczytałem ma nie być wsparcia dla UDF nawet w wersji 1.0 wiec lipa, bo z Nero idze nagrać tak duże pliki właśnie dzięki stabdardowi UDF.

Jakim programem to ugryźć?

----------

## 13Homer

Ciekawy temat, bo też przymierzam się do nagrania dużego pliku (7GB). Na sieci znalazłem takie coś:

 *Quote:*   

> Like SilverBear already said it is a problem with the underlying mkisofs burning ISO.
> 
> It uses 32 bit adressing, which will give a limit of 2^32=4Gb.
> 
> If you use pure UDF as file system in combination with K3b>1.01RC you should be be able to burn files larger than 4Gb.

 

EDIT::

Jeszcze to: *Quote:*   

> No, it is not possible. As I understand the issue, it is not a limitation
> 
> of mkisofs, but of the iso filesystem itself. Ie, you can burn 9GB images,
> 
> but the files inside can not be bigger than 4Gb. It is different.
> ...

 

----------

## Belliash

przeciez mozna w UDF zrobic...

UDF != ISO

----------

## SlashBeast

Wkompiluj w kernel obsługę UDF.

----------

## timor

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wkompiluj w kernel obsługę UDF.

 Dokładnie. Potrzebne jest wkompilowanie obsługi UDF (jest w tym samym miejscu w konfiguracji co iso9660 i joliet ), a potem nagrywasz płytę zaznaczając jako system plików UDF.

----------

## KrissN

Też mam ten sam problem. UDF oczywiście jest rozwiązaniem, jednak nagranie takiej płyty nie jest proste. mkisofs ma co prawda opcję -udf, jednak w ten sposób utworzy jedynie obraz mieszany (ISO9660+UDF). Nie da się stworzyć czystego obrazu udf. 

Próbowałem podejścia z udftools i programem mkudffs, jednak nie udało się, ponieważ plik, który usiłuję nagrać jest idealnie wpasowany pod DVD. Jak stworzyłem pusty obraz UDF o maksymalnej wielkości, podmontowałem i spróbowałem skopiować tam plik, okazało się, że zabrakło mi kilkunastu MB. Powodem były dodatkowe struktury wykorzystywane do alokacji miejsca, których w wersji read-only nie potrzeba.

W tej chwili mam nieco zmodyfikowaną w wolnej chwili wersję mkudffs, która podobnie jak mkisofs potrafi od razu tworzyć obraz UDF z danymi. Obraz póki co czyta się pod linuxem, ale test na Wingrozie wypadł negatywnie. Jak na razie nie miałem jeszcze czasu, żeby się temu przyjrzeć.

Nie jestem pewien, czy czasem Nero pod linuxa nie potrafi palić UDF (nie wiem na pewno - nie używam).

----------

## Belliash

wlasnie nero mialem CI polecic  :Wink: 

Masz tam do wboru:

DVD ISO

DVD ISO/UDF

DVD UDF

----------

## sir KAT

Ja używam wodim z pakietu cdrkit i nie mam problemu z nagrywaniem płyt > 4GB. Tylko później trzeba pamiętać żeby montować takie płyty jako UDF.

----------

## KrissN

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> Ja używam wodim z pakietu cdrkit i nie mam problemu z nagrywaniem płyt > 4GB. Tylko później trzeba pamiętać żeby montować takie płyty jako UDF.

 

A czy sprawdzałeś może jak się takie płyty zachowują pod Wingrozą? Wiem, że cdrkit ma taką opcję (chyba nawet najnowszy K3b SVN potrafi z niej korzystać), ale mam obawy o kompatybilność takiej płyty.

----------

## sir KAT

Niestety pod windowsem nie sprawdzałem.

----------

